# Nicole Trunfio (See-True) The Imitation of Christ 2004 Fashion show at Bryant Park during the Olympus 2004 Fashion Week in NY 08.02.2004 (11x) LQ/HQ



## BlueLynne (12 Sep. 2010)

vielleicht schon mal da, ich sehe nur rote Kreuze

australisches Supermodell


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Nicole Trunfio unknown fashion event 6x*

transparent ist immer gut


----------



## Mandalorianer (23 Dez. 2011)

*Nicole Trunfio - The Imitation of Christ 2004 Fashion show at Bryant Park during the Olympus 2004 Fashion Week in New York City 08.02.2004 (5x) HQ Update*

endlich in HQ gefunden :WOW:

Titel :during the Imitation of Christ 2004 Fashion
show at Bryant Park during the Olympus 2004 Fashion Week in New York City 08.02.2004

Morgen gibts mehr von dem Model



 

 

 

 

​


----------

